# resharpen router bits?



## corianpens (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there a cost effective way to resharpen router bits? 
Or should I just toss them away?
Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Gerald


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

To get original or better cutting quality they need to be professionally sharpened. Cheap bits aren't woth it. 
Bits can be touched up with diamond hones (usually about 6"x2") or files (about 5-6" long, diamond part about 3"x1"). Use fine and/or extra fine. The easiest method is with the hones laid on a flat surface and rub the flat of the cutter back and forth until the edge feels sharp again. Try and take the same number of strokes on each side. 
Chip limiting bits may be harder as the gap between the body and cutting edge may limit the use of hones. Files may be better for this type and it may be easier to chuck the bit in a router for this type.
Honing or filing won't return a CNC edge but they will make a noticeable improvement. Keeping residue buildup off the cutters will also help.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jerry,
If you buy quality bits they can be professionally resharpened and save you some money, especially for the larger bits. 
Any time a bit that has a barring is resharpened the bit will leave a little more material when it is used. It depends on the accuracy requirements of the work you do as to how many times you can resharpen these bits. They do make barring kits for resharpened bits but I haven't seen any in awhile.

Mike


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

corianpens said:


> Is there a cost effective way to resharpen router bits?
> Or should I just toss them away?
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Gerald


Hi Gerald,

Lots of great information on this has already been presented. 

Within our process, depending on the wear of the tool given to us, we can either reflute the tool or sharpen the outer diameter removing only the amount of material needed to return a good cutting edge to the tool.

As expressed, this does change the dimension of the tool slightly making it undersized from what was originally purchased. For many, this poses minimal issues. Depending on the application, however, this may make a difference and a new tool is required.

Depending on the material of the tool and geometry, it's not always practical to resharpen. Solid carbide typically yes though based on tool geometry. CT tools we do not sharpen due to tips possibly becoming debrazed during process. HSS we do but not always cost effective and depends on condition of tool as well.

There are limits to the amount of times a tool can be resharpened - depending on how much material was removed during each sharpening.

Hope this helps.

Fred


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerald

I would just say just replace them with new ones they are cheap now days..not like drill bits that can be resharpen over and over..I have some 1/2" drill bits (jobber size type) that are 1" long now..


====



corianpens said:


> Is there a cost effective way to resharpen router bits?
> Or should I just toss them away?
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Gerald


----------

